# DS #2495: Final Fantasy IV (USA)



## JPH (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3451^^




*GBAtemp does not provide links to ROMs. Providing or requesting links to ROMs is prohibited and will result in immediate ban!*


----------



## vancitypimp (Jul 22, 2008)

Another failed attempt at remaking an old FF game. Rushed and poorly executed.


----------



## Xcist (Jul 22, 2008)

Oo scene dump!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 22, 2008)

vancitypimp said:
			
		

> Another failed attempt at remaking an old FF game. Rushed and poorly executed.



Says you. I'll be enjoying the living shit out of this game, ma' friend.


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 22, 2008)

Any differences at all? Or is this byte-for-byte identical to the XXXX dump? If it's the latter, I don't need this new one.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 22, 2008)

DOWNLOADING NOW


----------



## ViRGE (Jul 22, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> Any differences at all? Or is this byte-for-byte identical to the XXXX dump? If it's the latter, I don't need this new one.


The other release has been nuked, so I assume there's a difference.


----------



## Xcist (Jul 22, 2008)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> theclaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not nuked. It wasn't even a scene release. Just a user release/dump and nothing wrong with it! Playing it right now in fact...


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 22, 2008)

Why nuke it then? I thought the scene allows iND releases if they function correctly.


----------



## JPH (Jul 22, 2008)

May try it in a few minutes.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 22, 2008)

Love this little bit from the release info: "Supplier -- Some Chinese guy"


----------



## Rayder (Jul 22, 2008)

Working fine on R4 v1.18.  Those who say it isn't are doing something wrong.


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not too concerned with buying it. Rather not spend $80 for both FF4DS and CTDS, when I already have the PS1 version.


----------



## Talaria (Jul 22, 2008)

Woo, come back from Japan and the Doctors to find this. Never played FF IV so I have no background on the game. The graphics look godly. Go SUNKUS!!!


----------



## donelwero (Jul 22, 2008)

I think its not nuked. its only that the first one isnt a scene release. So I dont worry bout it


----------



## MR_COW (Jul 22, 2008)

Working on Ninjapass x9 and M3 Lite Pro(1x no soft reset)


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jul 22, 2008)

So it's got a number now, huh?

Downloading in progress...


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 22, 2008)

Never liked FF, never will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Also, isn't this the correct box shot?


----------



## Toutatis (Jul 22, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Never liked FF, never will
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is the European one.


----------



## DespizingU (Jul 22, 2008)

Boo-yah bitches.


----------



## popopola (Jul 22, 2008)

I just want to make sure this is the right one..

the name is 2494 - Final Fantasy IV (U)(BCX).nds and I trimmed it to 123MB is that right?


----------



## Truliche (Jul 22, 2008)

Toutatis said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that sure explains the ESRB rating.


----------



## Toutatis (Jul 22, 2008)

The European box art is colored wheras the US one is in black and white.

The one you provided must be old or something.


----------



## ufo999 (Jul 22, 2008)

topic of the year.
i'm very bad on rpg games fights and i read this is difficult games.
so i leave it to you. i'm gonna play hamtaro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




why r u all reading this topic? what u thing u r going to find here? lol


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 22, 2008)

Seems to be working without arm7 fix, at least on my DS-X


----------



## Meich (Jul 22, 2008)

How can I download it?


----------



## seren (Jul 22, 2008)

This looks fake to me. It's not listed in any pre chans.


----------



## SylvWolf (Jul 22, 2008)

The game seems pretty good so far. FFIV was incredible, but I've only played the PS1 (Hard) version. Wonder if this is based in the Easy version?


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jul 22, 2008)

I heard this is one of the hardest rpg is that true?  Im not really into RPG so I probably wont get this.


----------



## Dodongo (Jul 22, 2008)

Edit: f00king iPhone!!!

Can't wait to get home from work. Played the Japanese version and this game is incredible.


----------



## DespizingU (Jul 22, 2008)

falcon64z8 said:
			
		

> I heard this is one of the hardest rpg is that true?  Im not really into RPG so I probably wont get this.



Nah...it's far from being one of the hardest rpg's. In my opinion at least. It does have memorable characters and a nice story. Definitely worth at least one playthrough.


----------



## Meich (Jul 22, 2008)

How can I download it?


----------



## Tenkaichi (Jul 22, 2008)

ufo999 said:
			
		

> topic of the year.
> i'm very bad on rpg games fights and i read this is difficult games.
> so i leave it to you. i'm gonna play hamtaro
> 
> ...



...

Why don't you try the game? It's not that difficult to play. I guess if you don't like RPGs in general then it's not really for you, but I don't see what's so difficult about it. I enjoy the story and the gameplay of RPGs (among other types of games). They are difficult in their own way, especially if you don't like to just read a guide or a FAQ that tells you how to get past everything. Real time games are difficult for me in their own way (depending on the game) since well, it's in REAL TIME and you have to do something in that time or you die... but I think most RPGs can be overcome if you want to invest the time in them.

And to be honest I check these threads to see if there are any known problems with dumps or anything else significant.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 22, 2008)

YOU SPOONY BARD!


----------



## seren (Jul 22, 2008)

This thread shouldn't exist as this sub-forum is titled "NDS Releases". iND has yet to release it so this thread shouldn't be here, this only encourages fake releases.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 22, 2008)

Why did you edit my last post ?

YOU SPOONY BARD 

is a famous scene from FF IV!


----------



## Dodongo (Jul 22, 2008)

seren said:
			
		

> This thread shouldn't exist as this sub-forum is titled "NDS Releases". iND has yet to release it so this
> thread shouldn't be here, this only encourages fake releases



Telling the admins how to do their jobs.  +2 cajones to you


----------



## Sp33der (Jul 22, 2008)

2494 - Final Fantasy IV (U)(BCX).nds


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Jul 22, 2008)

What size is it after being and before being trimmed?

I see one at 128MB and another at 82MB.


----------



## Doggy124 (Jul 22, 2008)

Downloading

Hope cyclo don't have a problem with it.


----------



## berlinka (Jul 22, 2008)

It's always the same with FF, I love the artwork and the whole faerielike world they create. I play it for 3 or 4 hours and I just get incredibly bored with all the text. Also I rarely encounter something that I find is very unique and surprising. So I'm really curious about what drives people to keep playing it. Is the story so intrigueing that you just want to know how it ends? Do you read all the dialogue? Are the puzzles/quests so cool you want to see what's around the corner? 

Anyway, yesterday after a long time I continued my quest in Zelda: Twilight Princess and immediately I knew what that game has and what Final Fantasy hasn't. The fact that once you play you can hardly put it down because it's so compelling.

Am I so wrong here?


----------



## Harpuia (Jul 22, 2008)

I seemed to have forgotten the concept of saving and I died shortly after the burning of that village near the beginning.

Anyone kind enough to spare a save anywhere near that part? Anything from the beginning would be fine, I guess.


----------



## padawan (Jul 22, 2008)

No problem starting the Game on my Acekard 2. Gfx look like psx game, was to be expected of course. What I like are the famous video-sequences and the game has speech 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not my kind of game though, so skip


----------



## seren (Jul 22, 2008)

This thread shouldn't exist for the following reasons:

1. This scene release isn't out.
2. iND may not be the first scene group to release this.
3. The numbering could be incorrect as another release could pop up. 
4. Encourages fake releases.
5. Takes attention away from releases that HAVE been released. 

The scene is a race, by the mod releasing this for a highly anticapated game is very uncalled for. Reading the NFO this group knows the mod who posted this. If I was in a group racing to release this, I would be very angry at this post.


----------



## Seraph (Jul 22, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> It's always the same with FF, I love the artwork and the whole faerielike world they create. I play it for 3 or 4 hours and I just get incredibly bored with all the text. Also I rarely encounter something that I find is very unique and surprising. So I'm really curious about what drives people to keep playing it. Is the story so intrigueing that you just want to know how it ends? Do you read all the dialogue? Are the puzzles/quests so cool you want to see what's around the corner?
> 
> Anyway, yesterday after a long time I continued my quest in Zelda: Twilight Princess and immediately I knew what that game has and what Final Fantasy hasn't. The fact that once you play you can hardly put it down because it's so compelling.
> 
> Am I so wrong here?


Some people just prefer different things, that is all.  If the amount of text is what bothers you, do you even like to read books?  There's also the turned-based battles, which of course, aren't something you would see in an action game.  Those questions you asked could be used with any game with just some minor adjustments to some.  It's just a matter of preference or no preference at all(which I'm glad I don't any preference).


----------



## Dreamersoy (Jul 22, 2008)

It's multi (including spanish)


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 22, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> Downloading
> 
> Hope cyclo don't have a problem with it.


It works perfectly with CycloDS.


----------



## JPH (Jul 22, 2008)

seren said:
			
		

> This thread shouldn't exist for the following reasons:
> 
> 1. This scene release isn't out.
> 2. iND may not be the first scene group to release this.
> ...


LOL
The person who repacked made a mistake. He said it was unintentional and is gonna re-upload.

It hasn't pre'd yet - probably because it's fake.


----------



## elenar (Jul 22, 2008)

This game is hard if you play it in Active mode at a high battle speed. If you play at the default settings, it's an easy game for noobs. The difficulty in this game comes mostly from the massive difference in speed between yourself and the enemy mobs. When playing on active at a high battle speed, the computer selects it's attack FAR more rapidly than you, and its turn can come up as many as 2-4 times while you are figuring out what you are going to do, if you are slow. If you are experienced at the game and have a strategy for the boss fights, this mitigates the extreme speed difference _somewhat_ but the game is still quite challenging. However, put the game on Wait mode (which it is in by default apparently in the US release) and the CPU has a long list of things that it will wait for you to get done doing before it pummels you, making it's enhanced speed advantage almost a non-issue.

tl;dr, the game can be easy as pie, or the hardest RPG of all time, based on how you alter the settings.


----------



## JPH (Jul 22, 2008)

Seems like this is a fake.
Gotta take this down. 

Sorry guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit: Actually, I'll just move this somewhere else for the moment.


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 22, 2008)

So the XXXX turned out to be the actual game we're discussing after all. How funny.


----------



## Razorwing (Jul 22, 2008)

Been waiting for this for ages, I never played the original so I will have to give this a try when I finish work


----------



## Triforce (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah ok JPH i think thats enough posts now mate


----------



## JPH (Jul 22, 2008)

Edit: Trying to fix the Portal & release list so that they'll correlate.
But once again - I fail.


----------



## Son of Science (Jul 22, 2008)

This game looks AWESOME!

Ive been waiting OVER 9000!!! years for this!


----------



## JPH (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like the fake got fixed and re-upped.

This just has to get pre'd now!


----------



## kagelump (Jul 22, 2008)

sorry if this sounds noobish, but
can someone define "pre'd"?


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 22, 2008)

Fucking Rapidshare is capping at 10KB/s.


----------



## TripDyke (Jul 22, 2008)

kagelump said:
			
		

> sorry if this sounds noobish, but
> can someone define "pre'd"?


I'd love to know too xD


----------



## Social0 (Jul 22, 2008)

Working fine on G6 Real so far


----------



## mousan (Jul 22, 2008)

can someone define "pre'd"?
can someone define "pre'd"?
can someone define "pre'd"?
can someone define "pre'd"?
can someone define "pre'd"?


----------



## JPH (Jul 22, 2008)

mousan said:
			
		

> can someone define "pre'd"?
> can someone define "pre'd"?
> can someone define "pre'd"?
> can someone define "pre'd"?
> can someone define "pre'd"?


Is there a reason for so many of those? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





To pre is for a release of any sort (such as NDS games) to be considered legit and official by the "scene."
Don't know how else to describe it really.


----------



## mousan (Jul 22, 2008)

ok so if you aren't from the scene your relases count for nuts ???!!!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 22, 2008)

NDS the official Final Fantasy port platform


----------



## jpxdude (Jul 22, 2008)

pre'd = prepared???

amirite? kthxbai!


----------



## TripDyke (Jul 22, 2008)

Having no issues running the #XXXX one on M3, except for the fact that I have a massive nostalgia boner


----------



## JayceMJ (Jul 22, 2008)

jpxdude said:
			
		

> pre'd = prepared???
> 
> amirite? kthxbai!


Previewed


----------



## nephdj (Jul 22, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> NDS the official Final Fantasy port platform



final fantasy 1 and 2 has been on wonderswan and japanese mobile fones


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 22, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Fucking Rapidshare is capping at 10KB/s.



60kb/s actually, still shitty speeds though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If this release hasn't been pre'd yet then it ain't gonna be on any rls sites. So wait biatches.


----------



## ugly_rose (Jul 22, 2008)

Works great on G6DS Real v3.9x 

Epic intro ^^

EDIT: It's also a bit more humorous than I remember.


----------



## Joey R. (Jul 22, 2008)

I really don't know how these things work, but I'm glad this game is out ^^


----------



## grubbymitts (Jul 22, 2008)

PRE - how it works

When a group has a release it sends a PRE notice to the scene via IRC PRE channels.  The PRE stands for PREview/PRErelease.  The group then uploads the release to their affiliated Top Sites (secret and very fast FTP servers) where couriers then transfer it between other Top Sites or lower level sites.  From these sites the release filters down to IRC, Usenet, http and P2P.


----------



## cory1492 (Jul 22, 2008)

jpxdude said:
			
		

> pre'd = prepared???
> If I had to go with anything, I'd say
> _*pre*release*d*_
> would be a safe bet, which is why often titles are known (recorded and announced) before anyone in any thread (or channel) has stopped begging for them - which is also why I see much humor in the statement:
> QUOTE*It has yet to be pre'd, though.*


----------



## berlinka (Jul 22, 2008)

Seraph said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Off course you're right. I just think it's annoying that I'm trying to like these Final Fantasy games, I try really hard, I play it for hours upon hours, only to find that I hate these games. I try to understand the concept and what people think is so wonderful about Final Fantasy. 

But it's the same with Pokemon, you gotta catch em all? whadda ya mean you GOT to catch em all? I'm not going to catch anything. I hate every last bit of the Pokemon franchise, in fact even the Pokemon in Super Smash Brothers Brawl sucked....

So to end this little debate, I'm not a Final Fantasy gameplayer and never will be. However I think the artwork and music is great.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 22, 2008)

Hate being a broken record, but can someone else please confirm that the (J) save does not work with this release?  I can't get (J) saves to work on CycloDS Evo or R4. 

Save info from the other thread:


			
				Szyslak said:
			
		

> I'm uploading a save file (512KB R4, Cyclo format) in the hopes that someone can look into the differences between the (J) and the (U) created saves.
> 
> Funny thing is, I can load up a new game from a (J) save, and it works fine, but I can not load an existing (J) save slot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prime (Jul 22, 2008)

oh cool our very own Thug4L1f3 got a mention from iND


----------



## ackers (Jul 22, 2008)

I just downloaded this ROM and when I unzipped it it gave me a file corrupt error and there was nothing in the folder.... hmmm.


----------



## ThisisnotDanny (Jul 22, 2008)

Holy shit that was one of the fastest going torrents I've ever downloaded. Well I suppose it's cause it's the first time I ever downloaded a torrent the day it was uploaded.


----------



## SonicRax (Jul 22, 2008)

This game rules. I'm so happy I've finally played FF4 properly for the FIRST TIME. xD


----------



## Killermech (Jul 22, 2008)

Perfect timing, I just finished FFTA2 and this pops up


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 22, 2008)

beautiful... Though not gonna play it now but just looking at it makes me happy
Plus the boxart is cool and not simple as it usually is


----------



## TripDyke (Jul 22, 2008)

grubbymitts said:
			
		

> PRE - how it works
> 
> When a group has a release it sends a PRE notice to the scene via IRC PRE channels.  The PRE stands for PREview/PRErelease.  The group then uploads the release to their affiliated Top Sites (secret and very fast FTP servers) where couriers then transfer it between other Top Sites or lower level sites.  From these sites the release filters down to IRC, Usenet, http and P2P.


Awesome, thanks for that defintion.  I honestly had no idea how much effort went into a release, though I have always wondered how it all happens behind the scenes.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 22, 2008)

Who decided to put petrifying guys at the beginning D :

I at least died like 5 times this hour already >__> lol.


----------



## knl (Jul 22, 2008)

Tenkaichi said:
			
		

> And to be honest I check these threads to see if there are any known problems with dumps or anything else significant.



Yeah, me too. I was expecting Squareenix to bring back ye olde moogles, but I guess not. brb getting game


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 22, 2008)

jester13 said:
			
		

> Who decided to put petrifying guys at the beginning D :
> 
> I at least died like 5 times this hour already >__> lol.


do you mean those birds?
the MP draining gnomes are worse >_<
petrifying seems to do almost nothing.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 22, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> jester13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, those birds. Im scared of seeing them now. lol. When they petrify you, you turn into stone like 2 rounds after : \

Gnomes are nothing lol


----------



## Lametta (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow I just got it and it's great. It has cool 3D graphics, much better than FFIII  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do you think it's better to get a walktrough or a free play it's enough to fully enjoy it?


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 22, 2008)

It's difficult for the average person to get topsite access. You usually need to be "in the know" about where scene members hang out, and who they are. The scene is underground in some ways because not all of their activities are "legal".


----------



## Rod (Jul 22, 2008)

_Now_ I'm getting it!


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 22, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> oh cool our very own Thug4L1f3 got a mention from iND


Yeah and kiczek got replaced with cockzek LOL


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 22, 2008)

jester13 said:
			
		

> thedicemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, they never survived long enough against me for that.
both kain and cecil can 1 hit a bird each time, so at most it would take me 2 turns.
and after losing kain(storyline) i haven't seen any birds.

and the gnomes aren't that strong but they drained rydia of all her MP in 2 fights making her useless.


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Jul 22, 2008)

Not working on my bros R4 (white screens) works fine on my Cyclo DS Evo.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 22, 2008)

OMG I HAS TO DOWNLOAD.


tl;dr: so hows the game so far?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 22, 2008)

Alright! :3 I do hope this is better than FF3.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 22, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Alright! :3 I do hope this is better than FF3.



SO much better, It doesnt take like 12 seconds to start a battle anymore : D


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't like how they ramped up the difficulty. This is brutal compared to FF4 PSX.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 22, 2008)

I've never played FFIV, guess I'll try out this game


----------



## Trebuchet (Jul 22, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> I've never played FFIV, guess I'll try out this game


I envy you...


----------



## Sephi (Jul 22, 2008)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> Sephiroth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Is this game addicting?


----------



## Trebuchet (Jul 22, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Trebuchet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's really a good game. Same for FFVI, hope they'll do it also.

It's really great for people that never played those before. But for the older gamers like me, the story won't surprise me anymore... But oh well, nostalgy


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 22, 2008)

In the process of gettification as we speak.  Betting that it doesn't work on my M3..GASP, the wiki says it does!  

Now just another 22 minutes.


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 22, 2008)

this shizzle has finally been pre'd and is on release sites.

NFO is different and so is the file name. Should be ind-ff4u.


----------



## Rebellion (Jul 22, 2008)

It's pretty weird that Cecil sounds the same in Japanese as he does in English.
EDIT: Great game, but the only real complaint I have is that sometimes, the camera shifts (for example, when Cecil uses jump) to a point where you can't see the enemies you're targeting anymore.  It wouldn't be so bad if they gave you a list of enemies after switching away the camera, but sadly, they didn't do that.  I liked the smooth transition to the winning scene though.  Also, framerate in battle sort of sucks too.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 22, 2008)

downloading the final release one... *is suspicious of pre-release* *is also somewhat paranoid*


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh cool, it's out


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 22, 2008)

is this game so epic its got a stickie?

EDIT: or does that go for all of the newest releases?


----------



## buddha-kun (Jul 22, 2008)

upon first boot up of the game, i got a "Corrupt Data Deleted" thing message,

should i worry?

(using npX9 1.1AR)


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice to see its out.


----------



## Dark (Jul 22, 2008)

buddha-kun said:
			
		

> upon first boot up of the game, i got a "Corrupt Data Deleted" thing message,
> 
> should i worry?
> 
> (using npX9 1.1AR)



update your frimware


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 22, 2008)

Dr4G0nZ said:
			
		

> It's pretty weird that Cecil sounds the same in Japanese as he does in English.
> EDIT: Great game, but the only real complaint I have is that sometimes, the camera shifts (for example, when Cecil uses jump) to a point where you can't see the enemies you're targeting anymore.  It wouldn't be so bad if they gave you a list of enemies after switching away the camera, but sadly, they didn't do that.  I liked the smooth transition to the winning scene though.  Also, framerate in battle sort of sucks too.


i believe this camera shifting is in every 3D final fantasy with ATB.
and anyway, you can always wait a few seconds untill the camera shifts back.
during this time you can't perform an attack anyway.


----------



## manobon (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry to be asking about this (since many people seemed to be angered by the existence of it), but does anyone know if it works well on an EDGE card?

Thanks!


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 22, 2008)

Final Fantasy 6 is my favourite FF, followed by 8, then 7, is this worth playing?

I don't like the idea of an out dated battle system, is it much more basic than FF6? I never got into it on SNES, but would give it a try if they have somehow kept it feeling fresh (battles, not graphics).


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 22, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy 6 is my favourite FF, followed by 8, then 7, is this worth playing?
> 
> I don't like the idea of an out dated battle system, is it much more basic than FF6? I never got into it on SNES, but would give it a try if they have somehow kept it feeling fresh (battles, not graphics).


Well I haven't played this DS remake yet, but I can tell you this. FFI through III were pretty bare bones in execution. IV started the more Story based adventure with actual characters people care about, which VI perfected. If you liked VI, you should enjoy IV. Won't be the exact same, but they're on the same page.


----------



## Rebellion (Jul 22, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> Dr4G0nZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason, this game VAGUELY reminds me of FF8.  Only the remake though.  If you liked FF6, I think you'd like this.


----------



## ufo999 (Jul 22, 2008)

i'm really rotf
i see "some" posts to quote (but are too many) about how lame is the inet now...

i read pred= prereleased/prepared
pred is no abbreviation!
in any case who should have it (the real sceners) have no reason to ask releases.
i'm very very surprised about that posts.



			
				JPH said:
			
		

> Seems like this is a fake.
> Gotta take this down.
> 
> Sorry guys
> ...



u can ban for someone asking rom and u admit this kind of statement from a moderator?!?!?!?!?!?
u r thinking to be 1337
(ask him how old is, thats the question)
U R TOO LAME! 

there's one or two tiltles to buy in a year and u download them???
real sceners buy the best and try the others...

sorry kind of OFF topic/flame but this is tooooo much!
don't want to create a new topic


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hoorah! It's out! Now I can find me some crystals! Plus, I lent my DS to my girlfriend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh wait...


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 22, 2008)

I've been trying this, They jacked up the difficulty to musch for me (yes, I am a sissy girlyboy)


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 22, 2008)

whoah, i didn't see this, awesome! downloading now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i thorght it was not out till next year!


----------



## Exbaddude (Jul 22, 2008)

Yay! xD...

Big File Size o.o


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 22, 2008)

Dr4G0nZ said:
			
		

> No, only the 3D ones.  I wouldn't have any complaints if they added a box where you could still choose your targets.  It's mainly 'cause I play active, and I rush a lot.  Nothing serious.


as i said 3D final fantasy with ATB.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 22, 2008)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> YOU SPOONY BARD!
> 
> 
> I hope they kept it in.


They did


----------



## ECJanga (Jul 22, 2008)

Bleh.. so far I can't really seem to enjoy this game...


----------



## bspline (Jul 22, 2008)

anyone got it working with supercard lite?
what are the settings? mine tries to load the entire rom then whitescreens.

Thanks!


----------



## danshop (Jul 22, 2008)

ok game so far and it works for g6 lite.. i wonder if its possible to swich the voice back to japanese and leave the english subs?


----------



## enarky (Jul 22, 2008)

bspline said:
			
		

> anyone got it working with supercard lite?
> what are the settings? mine tries to load the entire rom then whitescreens.
> 
> Thanks!


Same here. Firmware counts from 0K to 8261K, wraps, counts a few hundred more and then shows two white screens. Using Firmware 1.85 and Supercard software V2.68.


----------



## pesaroso (Jul 22, 2008)

danshop said:
			
		

> ok game so far and it works for g6 lite.. i wonder if its possible to swich the voice back to japanese and leave the english subs?


Yes there is, an UNDUB-version is out, with jap language and eng subs


----------



## Try2bcool (Jul 22, 2008)

This will forever be shown as being released 2 games after this gem....DS #2493: Samantha Oups (France)


----------



## Gamer (Jul 22, 2008)

enarky said:
			
		

> bspline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has been reported working for a few people and also by me (Rumble SD - FW 1.85, Patcher 2.68).

-Make sure you use the correct patcher for your card (i mean if you have a rumble). Test other games and see if FFIV is the only not working. 

*-Settings Patcher 2.68:
Restart
Faster Play Game
Patch Cart High

-If the settings above doesn't work for you, try enabling DMA and disabling Restart.*

-Make sure you have the game in a separate folder so the saves don't screw up (has happened to me).

-Try an older patcher (like 2.66). 

-Last: Reformat the Card to FAT16.

Hope it helps


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 22, 2008)

finally something i can dust off my ds and actually enjoy it (hopefully lol)


----------



## DivineZeus (Jul 22, 2008)

Working on my R4 1.18 and it's multi 3 (afaik): english, french and spanish... no italian and german...


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jul 22, 2008)

I hate myself for finding the FF battle system annoying. ='[

I like hack 'n' slash only. Like RoF. Sorry.


----------



## Commander (Jul 22, 2008)

Not another one.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 22, 2008)

For some reason I think the framrate drops in battle. When I set my CycloDS evo to Slow-mo 50% I can't notice a difference.


----------



## bspline (Jul 22, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> enarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still no luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm using lite (not rumble) and tried almost every setting I can, nothing works. It's odd that when loading the rom, SC tries to load 16k of it


----------



## Hop (Jul 22, 2008)

M3 DS kinda slow for some reason.


----------



## HBK (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice game, actually. Difficulty proves itself in caves, and they should have allowed you to save before a boss fight.

Awesome graphics, though.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 22, 2008)

Hop said:
			
		

> M3 DS kinda slow for some reason.


The battles?
Me too.


----------



## HBK (Jul 22, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Hop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, using R4 here, no problems whatsoever. Try adjusting battle speed.


----------



## Lametta (Jul 22, 2008)

DivineZeus said:
			
		

> Working on my R4 1.18 and it's multi 3 (afaik): english, french and spanish... no italian and german...


It's much better to play a game in english than having a crappy italian translation (see "Bufera" instead of "Blizzard" in FFIII 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 22, 2008)

brutalboy said:
			
		

> ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, It's more like 30FPS to like 20FPS


----------



## Gamer (Jul 22, 2008)

bspline said:
			
		

> Still no luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a bad rom, re-download from another source.


----------



## vhunter (Jul 22, 2008)

After the scene where cecil and rose talk in the east tower the screens get dark and stay that way.
What should I do?

Thanks.

PS: Using R4 latest firmware.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jul 22, 2008)

How to play in No$GBA?

Sorry, had to make it rhyme... don't know why though... sounds cool... just say it a few times... hehe


Anyway!  How do I get it to run in No$GBA?  my preciouses is broken (waiting for top screen and shell), but I wanna play so bad!  please help!

I've tried all the different Save Settings, but it gives me a "jingle jingle jingle" at start up, then black screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NEVERMIND!!  EEPROM 8kbytes


----------



## Gab (Jul 22, 2008)

The Auto-Battle system makes grinding easy.


----------



## Kirby102 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmm... I'm having troubles running this on my R4... v1.18 :S It doesn't seem to get past the 'New Game', it just whites and freezes... the opening FMV works (and nice too)... But that's it :S


----------



## mflo (Jul 22, 2008)

Hm, I haven't had any trouble playing this on my R4. But I've had mine since 2006.


----------



## Gab (Jul 22, 2008)

Kirby102 said:
			
		

> Hmm... I'm having troubles running this on my R4... v1.18 :S It doesn't seem to get past the 'New Game', it just whites and freezes... the opening FMV works (and nice too)... But that's it :S


I'm running it on v1.18 also but I'm also using the hacked _DS_MENU.DAT that someone provided as a savefix for Daigasso Band Brothers.


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 22, 2008)

Put the battle speed to 1, and you'll notice the difference, way faster.


----------



## Trebuchet (Jul 22, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> bunnybreaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I concur

My favorites are VI, IV, then the PS ones. 

To me, the golden age of FF is FFIV-V-VI but that's just me.


----------



## Trebuchet (Jul 22, 2008)

Am I the only one that got an intro video with a crappy sound. It sounds almost too much ripped of...


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 22, 2008)

No, its not the speed. Its the framerate. Also, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Gab (Jul 22, 2008)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> Put the battle speed to 1, and you'll notice the difference, way faster.


Yes. This makes the random battles less boring.


----------



## Kirby102 (Jul 22, 2008)

Gab said:
			
		

> Kirby102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please enlighten me with this hacked _DS_MENU.DAT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ediT: Sorry guys, just needed to format the card... >_> it works now


----------



## enarky (Jul 22, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> bspline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing here, either. My ROM has the following MD5 hash:

68c977b762d5e95f43a3a39026421c04

can someone verify that this Image is corrupt?


----------



## Gab (Jul 22, 2008)

Kirby102 said:
			
		

> Gab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was probably modified with Yasu's Kernel Customizer to allow bigger saves. I'll search around in the forums for a link.


----------



## itsRANDELL (Jul 22, 2008)

Wtf? There's no option to change the screen's color. Did they take it out in this version?


----------



## Nekrops (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey I tried to emulate FF IV DS with No$GBA Emu all day but it won't work properly.

There is this damn text-overwriting bug. When the battle menu pops up and the menu closes the words remain still on screen. Like this:







WTF? After a while the screen is full of words from the different menus and I can't see a thing anymore.

Anybody know if there is a way to solve this problem? This really sucks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Gab (Jul 22, 2008)

randell2468 said:
			
		

> Wtf? There's no option to change the screen's color. Did they take it out in this version?


They changed the interface and forgot to put that feature back in I guess.
I like the new battle menus however.


----------



## Gamer (Jul 22, 2008)

enarky said:
			
		

> Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weird, Same MD5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry, dunno what could it be... like i said works fine on mine and some other people too (saw other forums, at scdev and ds-scene)

Are you sure other games work fine with that patcher right?

Try again these settings and put the rom in a separate folder:

[Rom Settings]
enable restart = on
enable Trim ROM = on
Faster Play Game = on
Enable DMA Mode = on
Enable patch Cartridge acces = high 

If doesn't work: Reformat your card to FAT 16. Maybe your card is slow or something and can't access the rom fine. 

Good luck


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 22, 2008)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that got an intro video with a crappy sound. It sounds almost too much ripped of...


no, Actimagine sound = Ultra Compressed garbage.


----------



## enarky (Jul 22, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> [snip]
> 
> If doesn't work: Reformat your card to FAT 16. Maybe your card is slow or something and can't access the rom fine.
> 
> Good luck


Damn, that seemed to be the problem. I didn't format, since I haven't found out how to specify the clustersize to 64k on Linux yet. But after deleting everything and copying _only_ FFIV to MicroSD card it worked! It didn't work after the "copy everythig to HDD, delete card and put everything back together" I usually do.


----------



## Lord Toon (Jul 22, 2008)

manobon said:
			
		

> Sorry to be asking about this (since many people seemed to be angered by the existence of it), but does anyone know if it works well on an EDGE card?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm using an EDGE card and I'm happy to say it does! But I almost fell asleep playing FF IV. Sorry, but I have more fun playing Namco Museum DS than this...//


----------



## funem (Jul 22, 2008)

I have started about 10 final fantasy games and finished about none of them, I always lose interest part way in...... I'm guessing this one will be no different.... but still I try

Anyway is it just me who finds it ironic its called Final Fantasy when there will be another along in about two months. If I used the last supper as an analogy, old Jesus would be on his hundredth fish supper with wine by now.... when does Final mean final ?

My idea for the next games title would be

*Nearly the last one but maybe not if it still rakes in the cash fantasy - Coffers of ever flowing cash 2, because if the word final didn't mean the last, the 2 will certainly confuse the literate amongst you. NDS*


Kind of catchy that one.....


----------



## vhunter (Jul 22, 2008)

Gab said:
			
		

> Kirby102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is the one.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2788


----------



## NatsuMatto (Jul 22, 2008)

I decided to go track down the UNDUB version, although to be fair I've never actually heard the English voicework.  

Works fine on my R4DS 1.18... too bad I just started playing DQIV.


----------



## shado blackstar (Jul 22, 2008)

lol can sum1 send me teh ram?















By the way, that's a joke. :/


----------



## guy121 (Jul 22, 2008)

This is the game that started my love for console style rpgs. I have beat the game 5 times, just because it was my favorite. I did like FFVI more though later on as it had a lot more unique things to do and it was a lot more complex, but I still get nostalgic feel from FFIV.


----------



## ninjya (Jul 23, 2008)

Works like a charm on Cyclo DS Evo.
This is one of the few FF games i didn't complete back in the days even though I played it.


----------



## bspline (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok, updating my last post, it worked on a different folder. I'm guessing SC doesn't like several files with similar names around.


----------



## Xcist (Jul 23, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> No, its not the speed. Its the framerate. Also, thanks for the tip.



I have to concur with you. The battles definitely feel a little laggish! Menu selection also isn't so snappy... seems.. just.. slower than the rest of the game! What's up with this eh!?


----------



## Zerrix (Jul 23, 2008)

Works fine on my R4DS FW 1.18.
Original Data, no hacks etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome game!


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 23, 2008)

Could someone else please try to load their FFIV (J) save on the FFIV (U) rom?  I have yet to see anyone else confirm that it does not work for them. 

For me, the game and the opening sequence works fine, and when I choose "Load Game" my saves are there and listed with the correct information.  When I select one of them, it says it is loaded, and I get the little ringing noise that indicates it loaded, but then the game just hangs on 2 black screens.

If someone else could please confirm this with their (J) save, it would save me a lot of wasted effort trying to get this to work.

Thanks.


----------



## test84 (Jul 23, 2008)

upload your save file & PM me, I'll test it for you.
(what was name of that site that converts save files again?)


----------



## Jax (Jul 23, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> upload your save file & PM me, I'll test it for you.
> (what was name of that site that converts save files again?)



http://www.shunyweb.info/convert.php


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 23, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> upload your save file & PM me, I'll test it for you.
> (what was name of that site that converts save files again?)


Thanks test84.

The save is uploaded here:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2919

It's in 512KB .sav format (for R4 / CycloDS Evo, etc)

Please try to load either the first or second save slot.

Thanks.


----------



## Social0 (Jul 23, 2008)

Haven't had framerate probs on the G6 Real. I'm liking it a lot more than FF3 for some reason.

Very good so far


----------



## keke_keke (Jul 23, 2008)

Does anyone else get an error where in the cave you meet Tellah, the map will stop filling at 99%? I've explored the whole place, but it refuses to get 100%. I played through the whole Japanese version just fine, so I don't really get it. Is there a way to tell if my dump is bad or not?


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 23, 2008)

keke_keke said:
			
		

> Does anyone else get an error where in the cave you meet Tellah, the map will stop filling at 99%? I've explored the whole place, but it refuses to get 100%. I played through the whole Japanese version just fine, so I don't really get it. Is there a way to tell if my dump is bad or not?


the last 1 % is just really annoying to get.
did you actually go into the water? you'll cross one of the lines that normally signals the edge of a path.
and you need to go under a (natural?)bridge you crossed earlier.


----------



## keke_keke (Jul 23, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> keke_keke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Like I said, I've beat the Japanese version, I know what I'm doing. I've started 3 new games, and gotten a new dump and it sticks at 99% no matter what. I find it hard to believe that it's just me, considering I could do it on the Japanese version, I think it might be the dump.


----------



## alternate (Jul 23, 2008)

keke_keke said:
			
		

> Does anyone else get an error where in the cave you meet Tellah, the map will stop filling at 99%? I've explored the whole place, but it refuses to get 100%. I played through the whole Japanese version just fine, so I don't really get it. Is there a way to tell if my dump is bad or not?



I noticed that.  Also several maps since have stopped at 99% - I though I just missed a bit and didn't bother as I don;t really care about completing the maps.

P.S. Another vote here - working on R4 1.18


----------



## keke_keke (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah I'm on R4 1.18 and the 1% missing glitch seems to be the only problem. I really do care about maps because once you complete every map in the game you get the Treasure Hunt augment. I'm a perfectionist.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 23, 2008)

keke_keke said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm on R4 1.18 and the 1% missing glitch seems to be the only problem. I really do care about maps because once you complete every map in the game you get the Treasure Hunt augment. I'm a perfectionist.


If you're a perfectionist /completionist in this game, that means you'll need to get some very rare item drops (tales) to trade in for the best armor in the game.  In order to get those drops, you'll really, really need the Treasure Hunt augment that you get for 100% map completion.

It's definitely worth it to make sure you're getting 100% map completion all the way through.  You don't want to come back at the end of the game and try to figure out what you missed.


----------



## Ryupower (Jul 23, 2008)

i have  R4 1.18 100% maps in "Underground Waterway"(cave where you get Telleh)

use this
http://www..com/finalfantasy/ff4/ff4maps.htm (snes, gba, ps1 maps)

they are close to the DS version (helps to find hidden passages)


----------



## keke_keke (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the help, but I really have beaten this fully on the Japanese DS version. It gets stuck at 99% every time I try. It can't be me...


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe there's a cheat code that gives 100% Map Completion


----------



## keke_keke (Jul 23, 2008)

Is there a way to tell if my dump is bad?


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 23, 2008)

keke_keke said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help, but I really have beaten this fully on the Japanese DS version.


And you haven't tried the (J) save on the (U) rom yet?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why am I the only person who doesn't want to give up 100+ hours of gameplay from the (J) version?  Surely someone else has tried this and can post their results. 

[/frustrated whining]


----------



## Ryupower (Jul 23, 2008)

i had my jap save on my card
load the USA rom 
and 
i loaded my jap save on the usa rom

so the (j) save should work on the (U) rom
BACK UP YOUR FILES


----------



## keke_keke (Jul 23, 2008)

I deleted my Japanese rom and save ages ago after I beat it. But I got a new dump and it works now!


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 23, 2008)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> i had my jap save on my card
> load the USA rom
> and
> i loaded my jap save on the usa rom
> ...


You're using an R4 right (sig)?  You got it to load to the point where you can actually play it?  Not just the intro / title screen, but actual gameplay?  If so, would you mind uploading your save file so I can test it out?


----------



## 23qwerty (Jul 23, 2008)

So far this game is pretty awesome my only complaint is that the graphics aren't as good as FFIII's


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 23, 2008)

Realtime saving isn't working on Cyclo DS w/ latest firmware.


----------



## Ryupower (Jul 23, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Ryupower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes,
I did you the menu patch on FFIV so i could play it
here my old save (J) (i stared over with a (U) save )
http://www.sendspace.com/file/yxl892
it a backup file
so use the R4 to restore it


----------



## feds4u (Jul 23, 2008)

LOL, @ all the trouble. Glad I bought the real version.


----------



## funem (Jul 23, 2008)

keke_keke said:
			
		

> Is there a way to tell if my dump is bad?



Take a sample to the Doctors for him to examine..... then wait a couple of days for the results...


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 24, 2008)

keke_keke said:
			
		

> Is there a way to tell if my dump is bad?The CRC32 on both releases is 264FAC77.  Check it against yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for that.  Will test it out tonight.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 24, 2008)

funem said:
			
		

> keke_keke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have blood in it, that's a very bad sign 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry, I just had to.  

On topic: If you want to check if your dump is bad, maybe try checking the CRC and comparing it to the value on the ROM's .nfo file?

*EDIT*
Sorry, I just noticed that Szyslak already mentioned the CRC thing.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jul 24, 2008)

some day i think, when a big game comes out, the admin that posts the release should have at the end in nice big bold red letters: "ISO (or) ROM Link Here" and that link auto-bans your account, so ppl ban themselves.

But like a week before the release, post on the main page about how it will happen to minimize falsely banned accounts (for ppl who'd be like, "So is this a rickroll? lets see! *follows link*"


----------



## ksirafai (Jul 24, 2008)

I use the Ncard with version 2.53 and the game freeze with black screens just before entering Rydia village (bombring delivery cutscene).

I dont know if someone have this problem, I do not think I have the latest version of this card.

I finished the J patched version of the game months ago, and I encountered the same problem on my second run + of the game, but in another place, at the Leviathan attack cutscene.

Could someone help please?


----------



## Emerion (Jul 24, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Hate being a broken record, but can someone else please confirm that the (J) save does not work with this release?  I can't get (J) saves to work on CycloDS Evo or R4.



Don't know, but i think, this iND release isn't the final we could get.

Since 1hour i crash the game always on the same point, when Cecil reach the 11th level of his new class. I think i have play around 6 or 7 hours to reach this part.

On R4 1.18, and after a combat and get the new lvl, pof, black screen of the death...


----------



## Emerion (Jul 24, 2008)

Another thing, on the US version, you can find the english text, but also spanish and french, depend which default langage you set into your ds...

Vocals only in english...


----------



## idn (Jul 25, 2008)

Emerion said:
			
		

> Another thing, on the US version, you can find the english text, but also spanish and french, depend which default langage you set into your ds...


Spanish is for Mexico and French for Canada. I don't see anything wrong with that, quite a bit of (U) releases come with French and/or Spanish language.


----------



## Monkeydunk (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi I'm finding that the game freezes when you fist visit Damcyan. After the fight between Edward, and Tellah, when Anna explains what had happened it just hangs.

I'm running it on a M3 Simply with 1.14 (English) firmware

Does anyone have the same problem or know of a solution?

I did a quick search of the forums but couldn't find either.

Thanks in advance.

Monkeydunk


----------



## Slave (Jul 25, 2008)

I have similar problem, did you solved yours?

Mine hangs when I get to the castle that gets attacked with 3 ships... soon after beating the octopus, I get in the castle, and when I leave the room where one of the guard mentions the attackers stole the crystal,... Black screen


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 25, 2008)

ksirafai said:
			
		

> I use the Ncard with version 2.53 and the game freeze with black screens just before entering Rydia village (bombring delivery cutscene).
> 
> I dont know if someone have this problem, I do not think I have the latest version of this card.
> 
> ...


I believe the latest is 2.55. Try that.


----------



## Slave (Jul 26, 2008)

I just redownloaded the rom fomr a different source, defragged the Micro SD card, changed the language, I still am stuck at the same place... got R4 with latest firmware... anyone has a clue?


----------



## Slave (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok I managed to make it unfreeze... formated my micro SD Card into FAT (was in FAT32)... now it works!!!


----------



## achikochi (Jul 26, 2008)

I tried looking through this thread but I couldn't find my answer.  I am running the game on the R4 but before I was done with the second battle it said that my party had fallen and it went back to the beginning screen.  What is the deal with this?? Thanks.


----------



## lcleong (Jul 26, 2008)

do u guys trimmed ur roms? =.= try it!


----------



## JamieA119 (Jul 26, 2008)

achikochi said:
			
		

> I tried looking through this thread but I couldn't find my answer.  I am running the game on the R4 but before I was done with the second battle it said that my party had fallen and it went back to the beginning screen.  What is the deal with this?? Thanks.



It could be that both players had 'stone' cast on them (is that from petrify?). I had that and it went back to the start screen because I think it means that your party has fallen as they can't fight. Were you battling those birds?


----------



## achikochi (Jul 26, 2008)

JamieA119 said:
			
		

> achikochi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes that is exactly what happened.  I hope that is it then.  Good thing I wasn't too far into the game.  Going to save earlier next time.  Thanks.


----------



## Monkeydunk (Jul 27, 2008)

lcleong said:
			
		

> do u guys trimmed ur roms? =.= try it!



Thank you, That fixed it for me!

Monkeydunk


----------



## Daidojih (Jul 27, 2008)

keke_keke said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm on R4 1.18 and the 1% missing glitch seems to be the only problem. I really do care about maps because once you complete every map in the game you get the Treasure Hunt augment. I'm a perfectionist.


There is not 1% glitch..... So far I'm at the Porom, Palom area and have 100% on all the maps I went to.
In the Particular cave where people are having troubles getting 100% the 1% is at the bottom left corner of the map(where the chest is). (that 1% is white and can't be seen). Just hug the walls all around there and you will get the 1%.

EDIT: Where I do get a bug is where Palom casts blizzard on the fire (the mountain where cecil 'turns good' [trying to edit as much spoilers out]). After the cut scene the screen turns black and freezes there.

EDIT2: I also use the R4 1.18


----------



## Slave (Jul 27, 2008)

Try like I did:

First copy-paste all the content of your Micro SC card on your desktop in a temp folder
Next, in your "my computer" where you see your micro SD card Right Clic on it, and select FORMAT
Then select FORMAT in FAT (not FAT32)... do a quick format... it'll take a few seconds
Finally copy back all the content of your card from your Desktop back into the R4

Now load your game and try it... it worked for me.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok guys, I need a bit of help:
I want to try a save file I got from Gamefaqs, but it's from the Japanese version, and it's from Action Replay Max DS.
The save is here : http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/save/939425.html
I tried Shuny's web converter and used it with the ROM, but when I launch the game on my CycloDS, the game overwrites the save file and makes a new one :/
Also, if by chance, any kind soul has a save file from anywhere in the Lodestone Cavern/Troia to anywhere in the Tower of Zot, I'd be very thankful if I could get it


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 1, 2008)

Daidojih said:
			
		

> keke_keke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would just like to clear something up. THE MISSING 1% GLITCH IS NOT A GLITCH. It is just you guys missing About 1 pixel and not checking back, like running against a wall.


----------



## ksponge (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmm, kind of weird.  I beat this game as Final Fantasy 3 on Super Nintendo years ago I believe.  Guess I'll beat it again with these cut scenes etc.


----------

